# I have a piano!!!!



## Sonata

So my wonderful husband came through for me. I came home from work today and found my Christmas present had arrived. A beautiful black-finish Knabe console piano. I can't believe it. I am so very thrilled. Pictures to follow a little later.


----------



## KenOC

Congratulations! May you enjoy it for many years.


----------



## neoshredder

Congratulations. Many years of fun coming up.


----------



## Ravndal

Congratulations! I also want to buy a new piano!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tremendous! You married a jewel!


----------



## PetrB

Happy early Christmas, indeed. Congratulations!


----------



## neoshredder

Almost too early. Now he needs to get you another present in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> So my wonderful husband came through for me. I came home from work today and found my Christmas present had arrived. A beautiful black-finish Knabe console piano. I can't believe it. I am so very thrilled. Pictures to follow a little later.


We need more than pictures. A recording of you playing Chopsticks?


----------



## neoshredder

Hilltroll72 said:


> We need more than pictures. A recording of you playing Chopsticks?


Or play the whole piano scene in the movie "Big".


----------



## Sonata

Hilltroll72 said:


> We need more than pictures. A recording of you playing Chopsticks?


I will not sully my piano with Chopsticks :lol: eventually I'll post a video of me playing. Eventually!

Update: darn hubby heard about this post and played Chopsticks just to drive me batty.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## Meaghan

How exciting and wonderful! That's the best present I can think of.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sonata said:


> Darn hubby heard about this post and played Chopsticks just to drive me batty.


I can just picture the two of you:


----------



## Ukko

Yep, that's _Sonata_. I'd recognize her anywhere.


----------



## Sonata

Manxfeeder said:


> I can just picture the two of you:


Love it, I showed him and we both cracked up laughing


----------



## jurianbai

Merry christmas..... now if you can have a handsome piano instructor...


----------



## Sonata

Still get a big grin on my face when I see my new piano sitting in the living room. So pretty with the lights from my Christmas tree reflected on the surface!


----------



## Krummhorn

Congratulations . Hope it sees many years of use ... good brand, too - Knabe.


----------



## Ramako

Only just saw this - Congratulations Sonata!


----------



## Klavierspieler

I have been away, so I have not yet gotten to say congratulations!



Krummhorn said:


> Congratulations . Hope it sees many years of use ... good brand, too - Knabe.


Indeed. I started off on a Knabe and I remember it being quite good as far as uprights go.


----------



## moody

So,start tickling the ivories--look forward to hearing a recording!


----------



## Novelette

A piano is a wonderful friend. I can easily spend hours lost in the joys of playing my piano.


----------

